# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Use razer macro software without razer equipment?

## ArenaFarm

I have an Alienware m18x laptop. I wanted to use the Razer macro software to assign macros to different keys on my laptop's keyboard. I have a razer naga, and the macro software works fine, but has anyone found a workaround that will allow you to use the razer macro software [synapse] (or is there any other software that does the same thing?) to assign macros to any keyboard's keys (Alienware M18x laptop keyboard in my case,) not just razer keyboards? Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## ArenaFarm

I have a Logitech G510 keyboard as well. Is there any way to assign macros to it's keys how razer's software allows you to?

----------


## charles420

logitech g510 i know u can

----------


## Zaoldyeck216

I have the Tron edition Razer mouse as a gift and it lets you macro as well as button sequence macro with the timing you set.
Combine it with AHK and its pretty beast.

----------

